# Katie's hips and elbows



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I took Katie in this morning for her OFA preliminary hip and elbow films. The vet I went to breeds and shows Rottweilers.

She was sedated with Propofol, and films were done uneventfully. They look gorgeous. Very deep seated congruent hips, and beautiful clean elbows. The vet said she felt she would get good or excellent on the hips and normal on the elbows.  In a couple of weeks I plan to have her eyes CERF and an exam by a Board Certified Cardiologist. She has already had eyes and heart done once, so I don't anticipate any fly in the ointment there.

So, it is onward and upward with her show career and breeding plans. Of course we will go for final films at 24 months.

I plan to show her hard this coming year, and breed her for 2 litters starting on the first season after she is 24 months and I have final health testing in hand. Then she will likely go out for a spin in the Specials ring for another year.



I do not plan to post the exray films out in public for personal reasons, but if anyone would like to see them, feel free to email me (you can do that from my website at redyre.com) and I'll be happy to share them with you.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB had her eyes and heart done at the last show we went to. Both are good, the one eye does have an extra eyelash but the guy said he didn't feel like it was any bother to her or anything to worry about. We also had JC's (bulldog) heart done and it was normal, ran out of time to do the eyes. We will need to do hips and elbows, and a thyroid exam to get her CHIC number. 

Congrats on Katie's passing exams, she is a lovely girl.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

yippie 
thats great news


----------

